# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Guerre et Pègre] Mafiosa, saison 1 & 2

## Ivan Le Fou

Nom de Nom de Nom de Nom, mais pourquoi on n'y arrive pas ?
 Pour un peu, "Mafiosa", la série de Canal+, serait le symbole de ma frustration concernant le degré de qualité de la fiction télévisée française.
 Prenez un formidable sujet de série policière : un clan mafieux en Corse, univers parfait mêlant grand banditisme, affairisme politique, microcosme culturel et social particulier, voire pittoresque.
 Ajoutez côté scénario un concept prometteur : les problèmes de succession au sein du Clan lorsque non seulement l'héritier désigné n'est pas préparé à la fonction (clin d'œil au "Parrain"), mais qu'en plus c'est une femme dans un milieu très macho (le grand banditisme d'une manière général, pas seulement le corse).
 Faites porter le tout par un diffuseur décidé à investir dans la qualité : c'est Canal+ qui paye et le budget de la première saison atteignait la somme impressionnante de 10 millions d'euros, soit 1,25 million l'épisode de 52 minutes (à comparer aux 75.000 euros d'une série AB des années 90 ou au 800.000 euros d'une série prime-time française comme "Clara Sheller").
 Et au final, obtenez contre toute attente un formidable gâchis.
 Ah, certes, il y a du fric à l'image, des paysages magnifiques et quelques scènes musclées qui fonctionnent, mais tout le reste part en quenouille. La liste des défauts, des fautes de goût, des occasions manquées et des scènes ratées serait trop longue, mais on ressort de la première saison avec l'impression que c'est bien le scénario et les dialogues qui sont en cause dans le ratage (le romancier/scénariste Hugues Pagan y est tout seul aux manettes), plus que le talent de l'unique réalisateur ou des acteurs. Quoique : bien que mal servie par un personnage dont on peine à suivre la logique, la responsabilité d'Hélène Fillières dans le manque de crédibilité du personnage principal me semble évidente.
 Mais tout cela allait changer dans la saison 2, pouvait-on espérer. Pensez-donc : voilà qu'étaient débarqués et le scénariste fautif, et le réalisateur, afin qu'entrent en scène pour piloter le tout Monsieur Eric Rochant ! (aidé au scénario par Pierre Leccia).
 Moi, Rochant, je suis fan : je suis de la génération de "Un monde sans pitié" (avec Hyppolite Girardot sans rides), j'ai adoré "Les Patriotes" (la révélation d'Yvan Attal et des fesses de Sandrine Kiberlain) et j'avoue même une faiblesse coupable pour "Total Western". Mais malgré mes espoirs, la saison 2 de "Mafiosa" ne parvient pas à convaincre pour autant.
 Il y a du mieux. La réalisation, classique et soignée, a clairement gagné au change : Eric Rochant apporte un style à la fois simple, en évacuant les mouvements de caméra tape-à-l'œil, et tragique en jouant sur les contrastes. Le casting évolue de façon intéressante (un peu de métier avec les arrivées de Jean-Pierre Kalfon et Jean-François Stévenin, et une bonne surprise pour la prestation de Joey Starr). On sent également dans le jeu de la plupart des comédiens que le travail de direction d'acteur est plus efficace, sauf que la malheureuse Hélène Fillières n'arrive toujours pas à se fâcher de façon crédible, ce qui est gênant pour une chef de clan.
 Côté scénario, le bilan est hélas beaucoup plus mitigé : d'une part, l'ajout de petites scènes de la vie quotidienne des voyous apporte beaucoup dans la création d'une ambiance (notamment les duos entre les hommes de main fidèles incarnés par les corses Eric Fraticelli et Frederic Graziani); de l'autre, le manque d'unité dans l'intrigue et les retournements trop brusques des personnages font rapidement perdre tout réalisme à l'histoire. Sans compter que je ne vois pas du tout pourquoi cette histoire de Corses est soudain balancée à Marseille.
 Alors je veux bien qu'il s'agisse d'une saison de transition et qu'il fallait se débrouiller des débris laissés par les épisodes précédents, mais il faudra quand même un jour que les scénaristes et producteurs français cessent de vouloir caser autant de choses dans une saison de huit épisodes que dans les 16 ou 24 épisodes d'une saison américaine…
 Mais Nom de Nom de Nom de Nom, pourquoi on n'y arrive pas ?

 P.S. : Pas grand-chose à dire sur l'édition DVD elle-même : l'image au format 1.77 est sans fausse note avec des contrastes marqués et un étalonnage réussi; le son n'offre que du Dolby Digital Stéréo; et les bonus se contentent de featurettes-interviews sans grand intérêt.

_"Mafiosa", une série télé en deux saisons de 8 épisodes, chacune dans un coffret de 3 DVD chez Studio Canal, environ 20 euros en cherchant bien._



Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Spartan

Pas grand-chose à ajouter, Ivan résume assez bien la situation. Une série qui a tous les ingrédients du succès et qui ne prend pas vraiment, sans qu'on sache trop pourquoi. 

Mais il y a du mieux avec la saison 2, suffisamment pour me donner envie de voir la suite.

Juste un petit point, je ne serais pas aussi sévère avec Hélène Fillières. Pas facile de défendre un personnage pas très crédible à la base (les femmes chef de clan, ça ne court pas les rues à ce qu'on dit. Si y'en a eu, j'en ai jamais entendu parler...).

----------


## Nono

C'est l'exception culturelle française. Allez, consolez-vous, on a M et Astérix  :;):

----------


## Trebad

On a quand même un vrai problème pour faire de la série. Celle-ci aurait été démente il y a 20 ans, mais bordel de Schtroumpf, il y a eu une sacrée évolution dans la façon d'écrire - et de réaliser des fictions - pour le petit écran. 

Je suis un fan absolu des romans de Pagan. Son côté dark suicidé écorché permanent me plait beaucoup, son expérience de flic y dépressif y est pour beaucoup, mais non, définitivement scénariste et romancier sont deux boulots à part, bien différents. Tout comme le boulot de scénariste, dans lequel Olivier Marchal a été excellent (L.627, Le Cousin etc.) autant comme réalisateur il ne m'a pas plus convaincu que ça. 

Je crois que nos scénaristes de fictions policières devraient arrêter de rêver sur les scores d'audience de Navarro et Julie Lescaut et regarder un peu autre chose puis d'oser mettre leurs roubignoles dans le hachoir à viande et de PRENDRE DES RISQUES, faire du HARDCORE. Sans ça nous serons encore et toujours condamnés à la médiocrité crasse du quotidien. 

Notez, c'est ce que je dis aussi aux game designers que je connais. Et j'ai tout autant l'impression de prêcher à des convaincus, mais dans le vide... 

Monde de merde  ::(:

----------


## javabean34

J'abonde et c'est marrant (ou pas) mais cet exemple est reproductible presque à l'infini (musique, cinéma, automobile...).
Un esprit 'vieille pierre française' qui nous sclérose...

----------


## ThorThur

C'est dans ces moments là qu'on est fier d'être français...  :Emo:

----------


## barbengogo

Pour info un episode de West Wing par exemple , c'est du  6 millions par episode. 1.2 c'est sympa,du coup on a un truc mieux que Clara Sheller et ca paye justement les paysages et l'image. Pour du scenar, faut payer de la reecriture, des essais, des reunions scenariste/acteurs, du temps de murissement..."No free lunch" comme on dit aux States...

----------


## Trebad

> Pour info un episode de West Wing par exemple , c'est du  6 millions par episode. 1.2 c'est sympa,du coup on a un truc mieux que Clara Sheller et ca paye justement les paysages et l'image. Pour du scenar, faut payer de la reecriture, des essais, des reunions scenariste/acteurs, du temps de murissement..."No free lunch" comme on dit aux States...


Mouais. Pas besoin de reconstituer la Maison Blanche, the Beast, Marine One et Air Force One dans toutes les séries non plus. 

Et le scénario c'est ce qui coute le moins cher. Un scénariste de Navarro ça touche dans les 30k€ net pour un épisode. Pour le double j'y bosse un an et je fais un truc dément, garanti sur facture, en étant correctement payé et heureux ;o). 

Bon quand il faut en écrire 12 pour une saison, faut aligner plusieurs gus pour que ça avance plus vite.
 Mais tu ne va jamais dépenser une fortune pour ça même si tu as des scénaristes de talent. Faut les trouver, mais je persiste et signe: c'est pas tellement le pognon qui manque, mais la gnake.

----------


## O.Boulon

Série raciste et caricaturale.
Mettez des maliens à la place des corses et on a le droit à une levée de bouclier qui met définitivement Canal+ à genoux.
Sur ce, je quitte ce thread impérialiste et culturicide.

Pace e Salute !
IFF de canardpc.com

Signé U Ribellu

----------


## ThorThur

L'est Corse Boulon ?

Moi je suis Bourguignon. À quand une série sur les mafieux (viticulteurs) Bourguignons ? Quitte à avoir une série pourrie, autant que ça soit drôle...

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Série raciste et caricaturale.
> Mettez des maliens à la place des corses et on a le droit à une levée de bouclier qui met définitivement Canal+ à genoux.
> Sur ce, je quitte ce thread impérialiste et culturicide.
> 
> Pace e Salute !
> IFF de canardpc.com
> 
> Signé U Ribellu


Se faire accuser de racisme par un apparenté corse, non mais je rêve...  ::):  Et la pureté de la race ovine corse, alors ? 
Ah ces minorités culturelles... ça mouille devant Le Parrain et Les Sopranos (séries anti-italiennes racistes et caricaturales) et Scarface (film anticubain raciste et caricatural), mais ça s'offusque vite.

----------


## Gérard le Canard

Avec le baron Dubonfut comme parrin d un grand traffic de vignasse ? Ca toucherait a la sensibilite des francais au moins. Il faudrait une double bidouille, comme une alliee qui aurait un marche noir de Boursin et un autre de baguettes aux levures douteuses.
Il faut savoir montrer ce qui choque en somme.

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan, moi c'était la pureté caprine monsieur.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Nan, moi c'était la pureté caprine monsieur.


Ah mince, exact : "Fromage de chèvre et nationalisme en Corse"

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan tu mélanges tout !
Production fromagère et identitaire corse ou alors "terrorisme corse et fromage de chère". Ca dépendait de l'interlocuteur et du niveau de racolage.
En plus, j'ai jamais vu aucun Parrain, ni aucun Scarface. Je suis politique monsieur, pas mafieux.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Sans compter que je ne vois pas du tout pourquoi cette histoire de corses est soudain balancée à Marseille.


J'ai pas regardé la saison 2 donc je ne sais pas si ta prose dubitative concerne le fait que le passage Corse-Marseille est mal négocié dans la série ou si c'est le fait que hors monde télévisuel tu imagines mal la mafia corse implantée dans la cité phocéenne.
Pour le cas n°2 (et j'espère que c'est ça sinon c'est la lose pour moi) je peux juste te dire qu'il y a eu 3-4 mecs descendus dans les rues marseillaises sur 1 semaine, à quelques centaines de mètres de là où je créchais pour une des "confrontations" au passage, et que c'était intimement lié à un différent mafieu opposant Corses et Marseillais.

Pourtant j'ai visionné le ralenti, y avait bien but pour l'OM.




> Nan, moi c'était la pureté caprine monsieur.


Pas d'offense, mais j'ai lu canine. (et toujours rien dans la boite aux lettres au passage, j'attends la fin du mois de pied ferme).

----------


## Augen13

Ça m'étonne de voir une série mafieuse sur la corse    ::o: 
Hé le figadellu il le montre dans votre série ?

----------


## El lobo Tommy

> . Sans compter que je ne vois pas du tout pourquoi cette histoire de corses est soudain balancée à Marseille.


Tu as bien raison il n'y a pas de collusions entre le crime organisé corse et marseillais. D'ailleurs Paul Carbone et la famille Guérini sont des élucubrations.

Bon sinon tu as raison on sent un peu trop le virage dans l'intrigue. Vouloir flirter avec la french connection. En témoigne l'arrivée du "mythique" chimiste marseillais capable de faire mieux que les autres dans une petite villa de l'arrière pays. Et bien sûr le coup des machines à sous comme porte d'entrée.
Peut être que la Corse n'est finalement qu'un lieu un peu trop étriqué  pour les ambitions qu'on a donné à ce clan corse ?

C'est une série qui sans manquer d'ambitions rate un peu son coup. Retenons l'ambition (au moins de faire du "neuf") et espérons que tout ça se bonifie avec l'âge (pas seulement cette série mais d'autres que pourraient venir).

----------


## Glukovion

C'est toujours le même problème en France, pour le cinéma c'est pareil, le scénariste crie au meurtre si on se permet de lui demander de modifier une ligne de son chef-d'oeuvre, donc il fait tout tout seul, sans recul et ça donne de la merde, ça ne fonctionne que dans les très rares cas où le mec est génial. Alors qu'aux states, une équipe de 4-5 scénaristes simplement compétents sont capables de pondre un scénar et des dialogues surpuissants. Juste parcequ'ils se considèrent comme des professionnels qui tentent de travailler au mieux, et pas comme des artistes incompris qui se roulent dans leur pipi en pleurant si on leur explique qu'écrire des dialogues c'est pas leur truc.

Par dessus tout ça s'ajoutent les contraintes de diffusion télé (mais ne serait-ce que Canal montre l'exemple en ne produisant pas du Joséphine femme de loi et d'honneur à la chaine) et le fait que les financiers sont peut-être hésitants à dépenser un peu plus pour le scénar. Et ensuite l'égo du réalisateur et le copinage sont la cerise sur le gateau.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Tu as bien raison il n'y a pas de collusions entre le crime organisé corse et marseillais. D'ailleurs Paul Carbone et la famille Guérini sont des élucubrations.


Inutile de me refaire l'histoire du grand banditisme méridional, je ne dis rien de tel: je regrette simplement qu'une série sur un clan corse se passe tout d'un coup entièrement à Marseille.
Eric Rochant explique que c'est une question de coûts : il n'y aurait pas d'équipes et de structures cinéma en Corse, ce qui oblige à amener tout et tout le monde depuis le continent et coûte très cher. Mais tourner ailleurs qu'en Corse c'est une chose, situer l'action de toute la saison sur le continent, c'en est une autre.

----------


## Kupper

> Juste un petit point, je ne serais pas aussi sévère avec Hélène Fillières. Pas facile de défendre un personnage pas très crédible à la base (les femmes chef de clan, ça ne court pas les rues à ce qu'on dit. Si y'en a eu, j'en ai jamais entendu parler...).


Pourtant, regarde The Shield (série ultime, il est vrai) et sa sublime saison 7, et tu verras si une femme chef de la mafia ne peut pas être crédible... Surtout qu'il sagit du meme sujet : passassion de pouvoir, personne pas adapté a son nouveau statut...

----------


## Manu71

> Inutile de me refaire l'histoire du grand banditisme méridional, je ne dis rien de tel: je regrette simplement qu'une série sur un clan corse se passe tout d'un coup entièrement à Marseille.
> Eric Rochant explique que c'est une question de coûts : il n'y aurait pas d'équipes et de structures cinéma en Corse, ce qui oblige à amener tout et tout le monde depuis le continent et coûte très cher. Mais tourner ailleurs qu'en Corse c'est une chose, situer l'action de toute la saison sur le continent, c'en est une autre.


C'est peut-etre pour préparer un cross-over avec "Plus Belle la vie"... ? :^_^: 

quote=Kupper;1835980]Pourtant, regarde The Shield (série ultime, il est vrai) et sa sublime saison 7, et tu verras si une femme chef de la mafia ne peut pas être crédible... Surtout qu'il sagit du meme sujet : passassion de pouvoir, personne pas adapté a son nouveau statut...[/quote]

Dans le meme style, y'a aussi le personnage de Catherine Zeta-Jones das "Traffic" de Soderbergh...

----------


## AlaRach

> J'abonde et c'est marrant (ou pas) mais cet exemple est reproductible presque à l'infini (musique, cinéma, automobile...).
> Un esprit 'vieille pierre française' qui nous sclérose...


 
Aaaah voilà c'est bien un français ça... jamais content et encore ça pourrais être pire, il pourrait être breton  ::P:

----------


## Zak Blayde

C'est quoi le rapport avec les PC ? >.>

----------


## Graouu

Sinon y a Venus et Apollon, qui passe pour sa deuxième saison sur Arte toujours et qui est très bien noté et fort sympathique (la saison 1 est plus sucré et bien plus délicatement féminine que la saison 2 plus travaillé mais tout aussi charmante).

Une rare bonne série française de Tonie Marshall

http://www.arte.tv/fr/Venus-Apollon/...mC=908268.html

----------


## Spartan

Engrenages, c'est bien aussi comme série française.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Engrenages, c'est bien aussi comme série française.


Yep ! J'en causais par là.

----------


## LeBabouin

Ah ouais Engrenages c'est trop fort, on dirait des vrais flics. Mafiosa, c'est vraiment de la cliche à coté. Y'en a pas un qui sait jouer (sauf le petit tueur qui se fait la boss à la fin) et la mise en scène c'est "au théâtre ce soir".

----------


## El lobo Tommy

> Inutile de me refaire l'histoire du grand banditisme méridional, je ne dis rien de tel: je regrette simplement qu'une série sur un clan corse se passe tout d'un coup entièrement à Marseille.
> Eric Rochant explique que c'est une question de coûts : il n'y aurait pas d'équipes et de structures cinéma en Corse, ce qui oblige à amener tout et tout le monde depuis le continent et coûte très cher. Mais tourner ailleurs qu'en Corse c'est une chose, situer l'action de toute la saison sur le continent, c'en est une autre.


Si on peut plus tirer une phrase hors de son contexte pour dire n'importe quoi où va le monde !

Moi qui cherchait une bonne raison à ce changement de cap. J'avais oublié la plus évidente : la raison économique.

----------


## Timekeeper

75 000 euros pour un Hélène et les garçons... putain...

----------


## Kupper

Et apparamment, c'est le chef décorateur qui prenait le plus de blé... Non je déconne, évidemment.

----------


## AlanSmithy

Dommage pour Hugues Pagan, qui écrit vraiment bien, J'avais fondu pour Dernière station avant l'autoroute et Je suis un soir d'été.
Reste que son fond de commerce porte plutôt sur le flic en mauvaise pente que la femme mafieuse. Ce qui eplique peut-être, pour la saison 1, des scénarii qui manquent du quelque chose quif ait que ça tourne.

----------


## Da_Ping

> Inutile de me refaire l'histoire du grand banditisme méridional, je ne dis rien de tel: je regrette simplement qu'une série sur un clan corse se passe tout d'un coup entièrement à Marseille.
> Eric Rochant explique que c'est une question de coûts : il n'y aurait pas d'équipes et de structures cinéma en Corse, ce qui oblige à amener tout et tout le monde depuis le continent et coûte très cher. Mais tourner ailleurs qu'en Corse c'est une chose, situer l'action de toute la saison sur le continent, c'en est une autre.


En fait c'est un très gros pipo, étant en corse et très proche du domaine impliqué les conditions salariales imposées par la direction étaient les mêmes que dans certaines républiques bananières. Du coup malgré que les structures présentes soient largement assez étoffées pour ce type de projet et que la région sponsorise à hauteur de 200k€ (sur 12M€ c'est pas énorme cela dit) espérant des retombées économiques grâce au tournage, le consensus aurait voulu que les techniciens aient tous levés leur majeur avec un large sourire.

----------


## vulpex

Je me suis arrêté au premier épisode de la saison 1 pour l'instant, 'jai pas trop accroché... ca vaut vraiment pas les Sopranos, et ca fait trop Francais pour être sérieux, mais je m'y remettrai  ::):

----------


## Adix0top

ok^^

- - - Mise à jour - - -

non^^

- - - Mise à jour - - -

un peu quand même

----------


## gailiyatsi

> Pas grand-chose à ajouter, Ivan résume assez bien la situation. Une série qui a tous les ingrédients du succès et qui ne prend pas vraiment, sans qu'on sache trop pourquoi. 
> 
> Mais il y a du mieux avec la saison 2, suffisamment pour me donner envie de voir la suite.
> 
> Juste un petit point, je ne serais pas aussi sévère avec Hélène Fillières.  Dafont Showbox Adam4adam Pas facile de défendre un personnage pas très crédible à la base (les femmes chef de clan, ça ne court pas les rues à ce qu'on dit. Si y'en a eu, j'en ai jamais entendu parler...).


Il y a du mieux. La réalisation, classique et soignée, a clairement gagné au change : Eric Rochant apporte un style à la fois simple, en évacuant les mouvements de caméra tape-à-l'œil, et tragique en jouant sur les contrastes. Le casting évolue de façon intéressante (un peu de métier avec les arrivées de Jean-Pierre Kalfon et Jean-François Stévenin, et une bonne surprise pour la prestation de Joey Starr). On sent également dans le jeu de la plupart des comédiens que le travail de direction d'acteur est plus efficace, sauf que la malheureuse Hélène Fillières n'arrive toujours pas à se fâcher de façon crédible, ce qui est gênant pour une chef de clan.

----------

